
Benchmarking Load Balancers: Nginx, HAProxy, Envoy, Traefik, and ALB - juancampa
https://www.loggly.com/blog/benchmarking-5-popular-load-balancers-nginx-haproxy-envoy-traefik-and-alb/
======
juancampa
I'm curious if anyone has a theory on why Envoy comes out so far ahead of the
rest in term of throughput

